# Wann glaubt ihr werden die ersten Menschen Fuss auf dem Mars setzen?



## thysol (10. Juli 2011)

Wann glaubt ihr werden die ersten Menschen Fuss auf dem Mars setzen?

Schon im 20.ten Jahrhundert haben sich die Menschen Gedanken ueber eine Mars Landung gemacht. Als Langzeitziel setzen sich einige nicht nur auf dem Mars zu landen sondern dort auch zu bleiben, also eine Kolonie auf dem Mars zu gruenden. Einige reden sogar davon ob es irgendwann moeglich sein wird den Mars zu terraformen. Die NASA hat sich als Ziel gesetzt bis 2040 Menschen auf dem Mars zu landen. 

Es ist bedeutend schwieriger Menschen auf dem Mars zu landen als auf dem Mond. Erstens muss deutlich mehr Energie aufgewandt werden um zum Mars zu fliegen. Ungefaehr jede 26 Monate gibt es ein kleines Zeitfenster wo mann mit "relativ" wenig Energieaufwand zum Mars fliegen koennte. Zweitens wuerde eine Mission zum Mars locker 400-450 Tage brauchen. Nicht jeder Mensch wuerde sowas mitmachen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Da hättest du auch mehr in den Startpost setzen können.


----------



## thysol (10. Juli 2011)

[x] 2030-2039



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da hättest du auch mehr in den Startpost setzen können.


 
Ich wuesste ja nicht was dem noch hinzuzufuegen waere?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Weil man aufgreifen kann, was die Sache so viel schwieriger macht als eine Mondlandung zum Beispiel?


----------



## thysol (10. Juli 2011)

Ich editiere dann mal den Startpost.


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

Ich denke mal so zwischen 2030-2050 werden wir es wohl geschafft haben


----------



## stefan.net82 (10. Juli 2011)

(x) 2100 oder spaeter


----------



## axel25 (10. Juli 2011)

Ich tippe auf 2030 bis 2039.

Immerhin hat der Atomantrieb (Gas wird durch den Reaktor geleitet und durch eine Düse entspannt) eine Renesaince und damit kann man relativ günstig von Orbit zu Orbit fliegen. Nur für Atmosphärenflüge wäre es eher schlecht geeignet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2011)

[X]  _2100 oder spaeter_ vielleicht auch nie. Was ich sicherlich nicht mehr nachlesen könnte Wobei erst kürzlich schon den mit einem Fuss auf einem Mars war, igitt welche Sauerei


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Ich denke, dass das eine reine Kostenfrage ist und je länger man es aufschiebt, desto sinnloser und teurer wird es.


----------



## Aufpassen (10. Juli 2011)

([x] garnicht.. 2012 geht Welt unter :fresse...)

.. ich tippe mal auf [x] 2030, aber die ersten die auf dem Mars sein werden sind die Chinesen..

Die Amis kürzen immer mehr & mehr das Budget der Raumfahrt.


----------



## OSche (10. Juli 2011)

Wahrscheinlich nie, da Europa kein Interesse daran hat, die USA auf dem absteigendem Ast sind und China erst mal einen schönen Krieg anfängt und generell der Mars nutzlos ist. Aber vielleicht werden wir auch vorher alle in einem Krieg untergehen, von Epidemien hingerafft oder sonst was.

Ne Spaß, denke bloß nicht das der Mars die nächsten 50 Jahre uninteressant ist.


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juli 2011)

Wahrscheinlich NIE.

So lang Geld für solche Dinge ausgegeben wird, werden wir eher den dritten Weltkrieg, um die letzten wichtigen Rohstoffe (z.B.Phosphor) erleben, oder nicht überleben.

Da Wirtschaftskrisen sich in immer kürzeren Zeiten bilden, liegt diese Szenario näher, als das der Menschen einen Fuß auf den Mars setzt. 

Der vergangenen Menschheitsgeschichte nach, ist es auch kein Ausweg, da wir als Menschen mit unseren ureigensten Instinkten erneut die selben Fehler machen.

Und was sollen wir auf dem Mars?

Der ist ohne eine Gasschicht wie bei unserer Erde eh nicht für dauerhaftes Leben geeignet, so das nur Geld und Mühe vergeudet werden.

Eher sollte man einen gemeinsamen Weg finden, um die Menschheit zu erhalten und mittels Geburtenkontrolle, diese ohne kriegerische Handlungen langsam auf ein für die Erde erträgliches Maß zu reduzieren.

Alles was wir Essen wollen muß ja auch irgend wo her kommen und braucht dafür Raum um zu wachsen, oder zu gedeihen.

Der Mars wäre auch als Ausweichmöglichkeit nicht zu gebrauchen.

Ebenso eine Renaturisierung der Marsoberfläche ist in 100-1000 Jahren nicht erreichbar, da sich die Sonne bis zu ihrem Ende ja weiter ausdehnt und dadurch dem Mars stark beeinflußend nähert und irgend wann, vor der Erde, von dieser einverleibt wird.

In wie weit das Global, auf den Mars bezogen, genau schon beeinflußt wird, können die seit "kurzer Zeit" umkreisenden Satelliten eh nicht übermitteln und wenn ja, können wir diese mit den Erfahrungswerten der Erde nicht vergleichen!

Wir können nur von der Sonne weg unser Heil suchen und da wirds bislang noch viel zu weit sein!!!!

Die globalen Auswirkungen unseres Wetters, sind nur durch den Menschen beschleunigt worden, aber das Erdzeitalter zeigt doch, das auch hier in gewissen periodischen Zeiträumen globale Veränderungen auftreten.

Um das zu begreifen sind wir wahrscheinlich noch nicht lange genug, als Mensch wandelnd, auf der Erde.

Sollte eine Kalldera (Magmablase), wie vor etwa 10000 Jahren im indonesischen Raum, platzen, kann die Menscheit Froh sein, wenn dann noch 1000ende Menschen übrig bleiben, die noch mal von Vorn anfangen können, allerdings mit steinzeitlichen Mitteln.

Da sich bekanntermaßen der Yellowstone Nationalpark, seit Beginn der dort stattfindenden Messungen, im Profil um etwa 65 Meter angehoben hat und dort sich eine solche Magmablase darunter befindet, wird der große lebensbereinigende Bums wohl von dort ausgehen.


----------



## wuschi (10. Juli 2011)

_[x]2060-2069

_"Die Entscheidung, mit der Kolonialisierung anderer lebensfreundlicher  Planeten und Monde zu beginnen, wird gefällt. Eine Koalition aus den  reichsten Unternehmen und Regierungen der Erde wird geformt und UCN,  oder United Colonial Nations genannt. Sie fangen an, die Zukunft in die  Wege zu leiten."

klingt für mich plausibel auch wen noch in ferner zukunft die ich wohl nichtmehr miterleben werde

quelle :Coverage: Die Chroniken des Killzone-Universums | PS3Blog.de


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

[x] 2060 -2069
Zur Zeit haben die Amy ja nicht mehr viel über für den Weltraum. Glaub auch das es wichtiger Dinge auf der Erde zu finanzieren gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Bush hat vom Mars gefaselt, aber Obama hat ja schon abgewunken, die USA haben eine schwere Krise und kein Geld für derartige Überlegungen.
Die Russen schon gar nicht und die Chinesen interessieren sich erst dann für den Mars, wenn schon mal einer da war.
Zum Mond fliegt ja auch keiner mehr.


----------



## tobibo (10. Juli 2011)

@Cuddleman
Diese Magmablase nennt sich Caldera und wurde von der nasa entdeckt.
Sie kann durch schwere Erdbeben zum Ausbruch gebracht werden.
Die letzten solcher Beben ereigneten sich dort vor mehreren Jahrzenten und seitdem (vlt auch schon davor) hebt sich die Fläche über der Blase stetig an.

@ topic: Ich glaube, dass dies noch eine Weile dauern wird, da ein bemannter Flug zum mars meines Wissens nach ca. 300-400 Mia Dollar kosten würde, eine Sonde "nur" ca. 2 Mia. 
Außerdem dauert der reine Flug meines Wissens nach keine 450 Tage, sondern ca 9 Monate.
Deswiteren glaube ich nicht, dass dies von einem Land alleine zu bewerkstelligen ist...mehrere Länder müssten sich zusammenschliessen, was aber aufgrund der Rivalität zwischen den großen Raumfahrtnationen (russland, usa, china) nicht so leicht zu bewerkstelligen ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Die Reise an sich dauert 6 Monate, aber die gesamte Reise, also bis zur Erde zurück 2 Jahre.


----------



## dr_breen (10. Juli 2011)

Was wollen wir überhaupt auf dem Mars?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Wahrscheinlich nur eine Flagge hissen.


----------



## dr_breen (10. Juli 2011)

Wenns nur ums Fahne hissen und Weltraumdreck kehren geht, könnte man eigentlich auch eine schwäbische Marsmission ins Leben rufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Die gibt es ja schon zu Hauf.
Aber, wie immer beim Menschen, er glaubt es erst, wenn er selbst da ist.


----------



## lollyy (10. Juli 2011)

[x] nie...

wer soll das bezahlen?  hat doch keiner mehr was...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zum Mond fliegt ja auch keiner mehr.


Stimmt eigentlich auch. Den Mond interessiert wirklich niemand mehr zum hinfliegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Würde ich nicht sagen, auf der abgelegenen Seite des Mondes kann man sehr gut ein Teleskop oder so hinbauen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Juli 2011)

[nie] weil sie ja schon die Mondlandung gefaket haben(da war nie ein Mensch) ... auf den Mars ? die Dummen Menschen ? NoWay


----------



## Pumpi (10. Juli 2011)

*CHINA*

War auch meim erster Gedanke, Ich tippe darauf das sie es im :

(X) März 2027 reißen werden.

Sie werden die Mittel haben. Das ist eine super Präsentation ihrer Macht und ihrer Fortschrittlichkeit. Gibt doch keine bessere Werbung um hightech Firmen an Land zu ködern.

Das das ganze eher sinnlos ist weil uns in naher Zukunft ganz andere Dinge plagen ist zweitrangig für die Roten. Praktisch ist in China ja auch das es da nicht so drauf ankommt ob von den 8 Entsannten 6 oder gar nur 2 wieder zurückkommen. Hauptsache sie "gewinnen" und zeigen es den vermeindlich besseren mal so richtig wo der Hammer hängt.

PS: Der China Chef, der die ein Kind Politik erfunden hat, gehört der Friedensnobelpreis verliehen und nicht Obama !


----------



## axel25 (10. Juli 2011)

Ich denke, das eine Marsmission schon sinnvoll ist.

Schließlich würden wir dort auf einen terraforming-fähigen Planeten wohnen und würden ihn evtl. sogar terraformen.
Die Erfahrungen die wir dort machen würden wären vermutlich wertvoll für andere Planeten. Zusätzlich könnten wir (vorrausgesetzt wir hätten ihn stabil terraformt!) ihn als Alternative zur Erde nutzen, um kurzfristig das Problem der Überbevölkerung zu lösen. 

Zusätzlich zu alldem müssten wir Lösungen für das Problem eines Pendelverkehrs zwischen den Planeten, auch für die Nahrungsmittelversorgung in den ersten Jahren nach dem Terraforming.

Bleibt nur ein Problem: Wir müssen erstmal dorthin und den Planeten terraformen .

Also denke ich schon, dass es sinnvoll wäre dorthin zu gelangen. Wir hätten außerdem noch Zugriff auf die Rohstoffe auf dem Mars und die in den Asteroidengürteln.

€: Ich denke weniger, dass die Chinesen die ersten sein werden. Nach dem Design ihrer aktuellen Raumschiffe nach hinken sie grob 50 Jahre hinterher, wenn die erstliche "westliche Macht" auf dem Mars landen wird, dürften sie uns meiner Meinung nach noch immer 2 bis 3 Jahre hinterher hängen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> [nie] weil sie ja schon die Mondlandung gefaket haben(da war nie ein Mensch) ... auf den Mars ? die Dummen Menschen ? NoWay


 
Nicht schon wieder diese Sache... 
Sie waren auf dem Mond, denn es gibt die Spiegel, die sie hingestellt haben und die ich als Physikstudent schon mit einem Laser angepeilt habe, wirklich.


----------



## Pumpi (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder diese Sache...
> Sie waren auf dem Mond, denn es gibt die Spiegel, die sie hingestellt haben und die ich als Physikstudent schon mit einem Laser angepeilt habe, wirklich.




Konntest du bei deiner Peilung auch erkennen wer oder was die Spiegel da abgestellt hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Nein, aber ich weiß, dass die Besatzung von Apollo 11 sie hingestellt hat, als sie da waren.
Außerdem haben ja alle Amateurfunker damals die Funksignale abgefangen, die die Apollo 11 gesendet hat und es ist ein leichtes zu bestimmen, wo Funksignale herkommen.

Und jetzt wieder zurück zum Mars, noch mehr von den Verschwören will hier niemand lesen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich weiß, dass die Besatzung von Apollo 11 sie hingestellt hat, als sie da waren.



Wow ... hört hört 

Warum verweigern zb. die Astronauten die Damals "angeblich" auf dem Mond waren , auf die "Biebel" darauf zu schwören? (USA sehr Religiös) .
Warum hat es in der Neuzeit keiner Wiederholt (Mit 100mal besserer Technik als Damals ... Es gibt Nationen die das seit 20 Jahren Realisieren zu versuchen , aber mit Modernster Technik scheitern)
Mit unserer heutigen Technik , müsste es ein Klax sein mit teleskopen sämtliche Fusspuren + fahrspuren + fahne usw. zu sehen ... aber Wo 

@Top
Eine Sonde zum Mars schicken , und dann Menschen da anzusiedeln ... ist das gleiche Verhältnis wie , zwei Nackte Menschen stehen an einen unendlich Tiefen 30m Breiten Abhang ... und weil sie einen Stein rüberwerfen können , glauben sie da auch hin zu kommen .

1970 dachten die Menschen das wir heute (2011) mit Raumschiffen statt Autos rumfliegen , wir uns zum Aldi Beamen und die Milschstrasse besiedelt haben  .

*Die Realität wird meiner Meinung nach ehr umgekert sein , die Civ. wird sich immer mehr Auflösen ... und wenn die Menschen glück haben , landen wir nicht wieder im Mittelalter .*


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Warum verweigern zb. die Astronauten die Damals "angeblich" auf dem Mond waren , auf die "Biebel" darauf zu schwören? (USA sehr Religiös) .
> Warum hat es in der Neuzeit keiner Wiederholt (Mit 100mal besserer Technik als Damals ... Es gibt Nationen die das seit 20 Jahren Realisieren zu versuchen , aber mit Modernster Technik scheitern)
> Mit unserer heutigen Technik , müsste es ein Klax sein mit teleskopen sämtliche Fusspuren + fahrspuren + fahne usw. zu sehen ... aber Wo



Wie gesagt, alles offtopic, nur soviel, es gibt kein Teleskop auf der Welt, das so gut auflösen kann, dass man Schuhabdrücke, ein Mondfahrzeug oder sonst was sehen kann, technisch unmöglich.



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> @Top
> Eine Sonde zum Mars schicken , und dann Menschen da anzusiedeln ... ist das gleiche Verhältnis wie , zwei Nackte Menschen stehen an einen unendlich Tiefen 30m Breiten Abhang ... und weil sie einen Stein rüberwerfen können , glauben sie da auch hin zu kommen .
> 
> 1970 dachten die Menschen das wir heute (2011) mit Raumschiffen statt Autos rumfliegen , wir uns zum Aldi Beamen und die Milschstrasse besiedelt haben  .



Hast du auch noch was sinnvolles zu bieten? 
Wer redet von einer Besiedelung?
Das ist nach heutigem technischen Stand unmöglich, viel zu teuer und nicht lohnenswert.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist nach heutigem technischen Stand unmöglich, viel zu teuer und nicht lohnenswert.



Genau da setze ich mal an ... ja genau , was haben wir denn davon das ein 7G67 auf dem Mars für zig Steuergelder Bilder eines Planeten macht , wo bei uns immer mehr vor die Hunde geht ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

Es geht ja um eine Landung auf den Mars und um nichts anderes. Niemand will da leben oder sonst was machen. Hinfliegen, landen, die Fahne hissen (die weht dann sogar ) und nach einem Jahr aufm Mars wieder nach Hause fliegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Reise an sich dauert 6 Monate, aber die gesamte Reise, also bis zur Erde zurück 2 Jahre.



Afaik wäre ein schneller Trip sogar in gut einem halben Jahr möglich. Die 2 Jahres-Pläne gehen meist von einer energiesparenden Route und einem langen Aufenthalt aus - was praktikabler ist, hängt vom Ziel der Mission ab.



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> [nie] weil sie ja schon die Mondlandung gefaket haben(da war nie ein Mensch) ... auf den Mars ? die Dummen Menschen ? NoWay


 
Verschwörungstheorien, insbesondere bis zu Erbrechen durchgekaute und auf einer Vielzahl von Webseiten (selbst Wiki abschließend wiederlegten Verschwörungstheorien, bitte aus diesem Forum fernhalten. Weitere Beiträge dazu werden als Spam behandelt.



@Topic:
[X] vermutlich nicht in dieser Hälfte des Jahrtausends

Eine wissenschaftliche Mission macht eigentlich schon heute so gut wie keinen Sinn mehr und mit dem rasanten Fortschreiten der Robotik sind auch die längsten "vielleicht wäre ein Mensch nützlich"-Aspekte aus dem Weg geräumt, ehe auch nur mit der Konstruktion eines passenden Raumfahrzeuges begonnen wurde. Imho dürfte sogar die erdnahe, bemannte Raumfahrt eingestellt werden, wenn die ISS zu alt wird.
Eine patriotische Mission wird auch immer unwahrscheinlicher, denn Image und Stolz treten weltweit immer stärker zurück, während globale Probleme immer mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Ressourcen in Anspruch nehmen. Man hat weder das Bedürfniss noch das Geld übrig, um einen Publicity-Stunt auf dem Mars durchzuziehen.
Eine Besiedlungsmission schließe ich für die nächsten Jahrhunderte komplett aus. Die Menschheit scheitert bislang daran, auf einem Planeten, der bereits über eine eigentlich sehr robuste Ökosphäre und optimale Vorraussetzungen für Leben verfügt, selbiges intakt zu lassen. Solange die Menschheit nicht einiges dazu lernt und einiges ändert, kann man sich sämtliche Terraforming-Projekte in die Haare schmieren. Und wenn die Menschheit jemals soweit sein sollte, wird noch einige Zeit, vermutlich Jahrhunderte, vergehen, bis sie ein funktionierende Technik dafür hat.
Kleine Kolonien machen auch keinen Sinn, denn bis auf weiteres haben wir keine kostengünstigen Transportmöglichkeiten -> Rohstoffabbau oder ähnliches lohnt sich, denn man würde mehr Rohstoffe verbauchen, als gewinnen. Und das Versorgungsproblem bestände weiterhin. Sollten sich diese Verhältniss jemals ändern (was ich noch für möglich halte), düften bis dahin wiederum Maschienen die bessere Lösung sein.

Fazit: Bis auf weiteres sehe ich keinen Anlass, warum jemand die immensen Kosten eines Marsfluges tragen sollte. Das mag sich in einer ferneren Zukunft ändern (wobei selbst die Menschen vor 500 Jahren mehr Gründe für eine Mondmission gekannt haben dürften), aber darauf wetten würde ich nicht.
Die wahrscheinlichste Theorie, aus der eine solche Mission resultieren könnte, wäre noch ein Wettstreit zwischen geneigten Multibillionären. Solange sich Paul Allen nicht mit Richard Branson anlegt (und ich sehe keinerlei Tendenzen), ist das eher unwahrscheinlich, aber die derzeitige wirtschaftliche Entwicklung lässt erwarten, dass in 100-200 Jahren die Zahl potentieller zu-viel-Geld-haber steigt.


----------



## Aufpassen (11. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Afaik wäre ein schneller Trip sogar in gut einem halben Jahr möglich. Die 2 Jahres-Pläne gehen meist von einer energiesparenden Route und einem langen Aufenthalt aus - was praktikabler ist, hängt vom Ziel der Mission ab.
> 
> Verschwörungstheorien, insbesondere bis zu Erbrechen durchgekaute und auf einer Vielzahl von Webseiten (selbst Wiki abschließend wiederlegten Verschwörungstheorien, bitte aus diesem Forum fernhalten. Weitere Beiträge dazu werden als Spam behandelt.
> 
> ...



Sign!
Perfekt, gibt nichts dran zu ergänzen.

BTW @ OT:
Warum gehören Verschwörungstheorien hier als Spam?


----------



## wuschi (11. Juli 2011)

schaut euch transformers 3 an dann wisst ihr was wirklich auf dem mond passiert ist warum sie in wirklichkeit dort waren


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik wäre ein schneller Trip sogar in gut einem halben Jahr möglich. Die 2 Jahres-Pläne gehen meist von einer energiesparenden Route und einem langen Aufenthalt aus - was praktikabler ist, hängt vom Ziel der Mission ab.


 
Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Du brauchst ein Startfenster und zwar von der Erde zum Mars hin und vom Mars zur Erde zurück.
Die Reise an sich dauert nur 6 Monate (wobei "nur" eben untertrieben ist, bis zum Mond waren es nur ein paar Tage), doch du kannst nicht sofort wieder zurück fliegen, nachdem du die Flagge gehisst hast, du musst auf das Startfenster zur Erde warten und das dauert eben ein Jahr. Solange musst du auf dem Mars warten.

Daher ist es wichtig bei er Mission, dass du Versorgungsschiffe vor dem eigentlich Start losschickst, damit sie schon mal Vorräte und Energiezellen zum Mars schaffe, auch ein Wohnmodul ist wahrscheinlich, dazu eine Ersatz Kapsel für den Rückflug, falls deine kaputt gehen sollte. Das Gebiet für die Landung muss sehr genau erkundet werden, ein Sturmgebiet wäre sehr schlecht.

Insgesamt betrachtet kostet das ganze also deutlich mehr als ein Raumschiff zu bauen und das Team auszubilden. Auch sind die Vorbereitungen sehr umfangreich und damit teuer. Möglicherweise hat die Nasa schon begonnen, die Marsoberfläche zu untersuchen, wo ein Landeplatz möglich ist. Beobachtungen über viele Jahre sind da von Vorteil.

Über die Kosten gib es sehr viele Mutmaßungen. Einige reden von 100 Milliarden Dollar, andere von mehr als einer Billion Dollar.
Da die USA aber derzeit ihre eigenen Probleme haben, die Russen kein Interesse am Mars verfolgen, die Chinesen lieber Ölfelder sichern und die Europäer mal wieder nur diskutieren, gibts es einfach keine Nation, die sich der Sache wirklich annehmen will, von den Kosten mal zu schweigen.

Wenn der Mars angesteuert werden will, dann kann das nur die gesamte Menschheit als kollektiv schaffen und nicht eine Nation, wie es damals noch bei der Mondlandung der Fall war. Hier geht es nicht darum, der erste zu sein, es geht darum zu zeigen, dass die Menschheit in der Lage ist, ins All zu fliegen (der Mond liegt ja vor der Haustür, da kann man nicht von Raumflug sprechen).

Aber Gelder dafür gibt es nicht und wenn die Weltbevölkerung so weiter wächst, wird es sie auch nie geben, die Marslandung wird ein Traum von vielen bleiben. Ein unbemannte Mission ist eben nicht das gleiche wie selbst einen Fuß drauf setzen.



Aufpassen schrieb:


> BTW @ OT:
> Warum gehören Verschwörungstheorien hier als Spam?



Weil es erstens nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat und zweitens weil Verschwörungstheorien eben nur Theorien sind, die Fakten sprechen eine andere Sprache und weil das einige eben nicht begreifen und immer mosern müssen, muss man ihnen hier nicht auch noch eine Plattform für das Mosern bieten.
Das beinhaltet nicht nur die Mondlandungsverschwörer, sondern gilt für alle, also auch die 9/11 Leute, die Kreationisten und die Haarp Typen, die meinen, dass man damit Erdbeben erzeugen kann.


----------



## debalz (11. Juli 2011)

Habe heute gelesen dass bald der 7 milliardste Mensch geboren wird und gleichzeitig die Nahrungsmittelproduktion durch Klimawandel zurückgeht. Was sonst noch so auf die Menschheit zukommt durch schwindende Ressourcen kann man sich ja in den wildestn Farben ausmalen. Von daher glaube ich kaum dass bald noch irgendein Land ein so teures Projekt wie eine Marsmission rechtfertigen kann. Vielleicht wird das eher noch von privaten Konzernen realisiert.
Habe auf 2100 oder später getippt weil dann vielleicht neue Techniken beim Antrieb und neue Werkstoffe das alles günstiger und einfacher machen und auf der Erde hoffentlich die eingangs beschiebenen Probleme gelöst sind..


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> *Die Realität wird meiner Meinung nach ehr umgekert sein , die Civ. wird sich immer mehr Auflösen ... und wenn die Menschen glück haben , landen wir nicht wieder im Mittelalter .*


 EMP wir kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Du brauchst ein Startfenster und zwar von der Erde zum Mars hin und vom Mars zur Erde zurück.



Relativ. Ein Start"fenster" ergibt sich aus einem bestimmten Missionsprofil. Wenn du den höheren Energieeinsatz eines schnellen Direktfluges akzeptierst (und im Vergleich zu den zusätzlichen Transportkapazitäten, die eine lange Mission benötigen würde, wäre der vermutlich noch gering), dann kannst du auch unmittelbar nach der Ankunft wieder zurückfliegen. Wirklich problematisch sind afaik nur Missionsprofile, die einen Aufenthalt von 1-2 Monaten anstreben würden. Die müssten in der Tat einen der beiden Flüge zu einem Zeitpunkt machen, wo der Abstand zwischen Erde und Mars sehr groß ist. Da ist sinnvoller, länger zu warten, bis die Erde wieder näherkommt.



> Insgesamt betrachtet kostet das ganze also deutlich mehr als ein Raumschiff zu bauen und das Team auszubilden. Auch sind die Vorbereitungen sehr umfangreich und damit teuer. Möglicherweise hat die Nasa schon begonnen, die Marsoberfläche zu untersuchen, wo ein Landeplatz möglich ist. Beobachtungen über viele Jahre sind da von Vorteil.



Die NASA hält seit Beginn der Marsforschung nach potentiellen Landeplätzen für alles mögliche Ausschau 



> Weil es erstens nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat und zweitens weil Verschwörungstheorien eben nur Theorien sind, die Fakten sprechen eine andere Sprache und weil das einige eben nicht begreifen und immer mosern müssen, muss man ihnen hier nicht auch noch eine Plattform für das Mosern bieten.
> Das beinhaltet nicht nur die Mondlandungsverschwörer, sondern gilt für alle, also auch die 9/11 Leute, die Kreationisten und die Haarp Typen, die meinen, dass man damit Erdbeben erzeugen kann.


 
Anzumerken wäre noch, dass die Fakten hinter einigen wenigen Verschwörungstheorien eine durchaus brauchbare Diskussionsgrundlage wären, solange die VTler bei den Fakten bleiben (überhaupt über diese informiert sind...) und sachlich an Quellen herangehen (was der Erfahrung nach 99% nicht machen  ). Aber eine "Theorie", die schon 2000 mal wiederlegt wurde, sowohl auf populären Wissensseiten als auch hier im Forum, bei der besteht unter obigen Punkten definitiv kein Diskussionsansatz mehr.
Und in einem Thread mit anderen Thema schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Relativ. Ein Start"fenster" ergibt sich aus einem bestimmten Missionsprofil. Wenn du den höheren Energieeinsatz eines schnellen Direktfluges akzeptierst (und im Vergleich zu den zusätzlichen Transportkapazitäten, die eine lange Mission benötigen würde, wäre der vermutlich noch gering), dann kannst du auch unmittelbar nach der Ankunft wieder zurückfliegen. Wirklich problematisch sind afaik nur Missionsprofile, die einen Aufenthalt von 1-2 Monaten anstreben würden. Die müssten in der Tat einen der beiden Flüge zu einem Zeitpunkt machen, wo der Abstand zwischen Erde und Mars sehr groß ist. Da ist sinnvoller, länger zu warten, bis die Erde wieder näherkommt.



Das wird aber nicht akzeptiert. Für einen Flug zum Mars gib es nur alle zwei Jahre ein Fenster (das dann ein paar Wochen offen ist). In der Zeit müsste das Raumschiff starten und man muss 2 Jahre zuvor alle benötigten Dinge zum Mars geschaffen haben, die die Crew dort benötigen wird, um zurück kehren zu können.
In der Raumfahrt sind zwei Dinge von elementarer Wichtigkeit:

1. Treibstoff
Man nimmt nur soviel Treibstoff mit, wie man wirklich benötigt und kein Gramm mehr, mehr Treibstoff erhöht das Risiko von Unfällen, vergrößert das Startgewicht (man muss dann noch mehr Treibstoff aufbringen um die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen) und erhöht den Platzbedarf (auch der ist sehr genau konzipiert).

2. Energie
Ohne Energie geht nichts, du kannst alles haben, hast du keine Energie, ist es vorbei. Um die Energiereserven zu sichern ist alles erlaubt. Die Energie steht über der Sicherheit eines einzelnen Astronauten.

Fliegst du also in deinem Startfenster zum Mars, dauert der Flug 6 Monate. Erde und Mars sind dann inzwischen ganz woanders. Willst du sofort wieder zur Erde zurück, musst du ihr hinterher fliegen, was ungefähr (ich hab die genau Zahl nicht mehr im Kopf) einer Entfernung von 300- 350 Millionen Kilometern entspricht (also praktisch um die Sonne herum hinter der Erde her). Und das ohne die Unterstützung eines Gravitationsfeldes, denn da ist nichts. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viel Treibstoff man dafür benötigt, aber mit Sicherheit mehr als man überhaupt herstellen könnte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die NASA hält seit Beginn der Marsforschung nach potentiellen Landeplätzen für alles mögliche Ausschau



Dafür haben sie aber noch sehr wenig in Erfahrung gebracht.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Relativ. Ein Start"fenster" ergibt sich aus einem bestimmten Missionsprofil. Wenn du den höheren Energieeinsatz eines schnellen Direktfluges akzeptierst (und im Vergleich zu den zusätzlichen Transportkapazitäten, die eine lange Mission benötigen würde, wäre der vermutlich noch gering), dann kannst du auch unmittelbar nach der Ankunft wieder zurückfliegen.



Unmittelbar nach der Ankunft zurueckfliegen ist sehr schlecht. Ich weiss gar nicht ob das mit heutigen Raketen ueberhaupt moeglich waere.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wirklich problematisch sind afaik nur Missionsprofile, die einen Aufenthalt von 1-2 Monaten anstreben würden.
> Die müssten in der Tat einen der beiden Flüge zu einem Zeitpunkt machen, wo der Abstand zwischen Erde und Mars sehr groß ist. Da ist sinnvoller, länger zu warten, bis die Erde wieder näherkommt.



Die Distanz zwischen Mars und Erde hat wenig mit dem Energieaufwand fuer den Rueckflug zutun. Im gegenteil, der geringste Treibstoff aufwand fuer einen Ruckflug ist dann wenn die Erde ca. 75 grad hinter dem Mars ist. Dann bremst mann vom Mars aus ab und laesst sich in den Earth Orbit von der Sonne persoenlich beschleunigen. Die Erde holt also mit einem auf, weil mann ja selber abbgebremst hat. Problem ist nur das mann dann 3km/s schneller als die Erde ist bei der Ankunft und dann nochmal abbremsen muss.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fliegst du also in deinem Startfenster zum Mars, dauert der Flug 6 Monate. Erde und Mars sind dann inzwischen ganz woanders. Willst du sofort wieder zur Erde zurück, musst du ihr hinterher fliegen, was ungefähr (ich hab die genau Zahl nicht mehr im Kopf) einer Entfernung von 300- 350 Millionen Kilometern entspricht (also praktisch um die Sonne herum hinter der Erde her). Und das ohne die Unterstützung eines Gravitationsfeldes, denn da ist nichts. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viel Treibstoff man dafür benötigt, aber mit Sicherheit mehr als man überhaupt herstellen könnte.



Hinter der Erde herfliegen ist vom Mars aus unmoeglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Die Distanz zwischen Mars und Erde hat wenig mit dem Energieaufwand fuer den Rueckflug zutun. Im gegenteil, der geringste Treibstoff aufwand fuer einen Ruckflug ist dann wenn die Erde ca. 75 grad hinter dem Mars ist. Dann bremst mann vom Mars aus ab und laesst sich in den Earth Orbit von der Sonne persoenlich beschleunigen. Die Erde holt also mit einem auf, weil mann ja selber abbgebremst hat. Problem ist nur das mann dann 3km/s schneller als die Erde ist bei der Ankunft und dann nochmal abbremsen muss.


 
Du fliegst immer hinterher, sich einholen lassen funktioniert nicht.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du fliegst immer hinterher, sich einholen lassen funktioniert nicht.



Wenn mann von der Erde zum Mars fliegt wuerde mann den Mars einholen, also ihn hinterher fliegen. Auf dem Rueckflug laeuft das aber umgekehrt, da ist mann vor der Erde und die Erde holt einen selber ein. Ist doch logisch.

Vom Mars aus bremst mann ab um wieder dichter an die Sonne zu gelangen. Da mann dann langsamer ist als die Erde frage ich mich wie da einholen funktionieren soll?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

Nein, du wartest, bist die Erde auf Höhe des Mars ist und dann fliegst du los. Da die Erde aber schneller um die Sonne fliegt als der Mars, fliegst du hinterher.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, du wartest, bist die Erde auf Höhe des Mars ist und dann fliegst du los. Da die Erde aber schneller um die Sonne fliegt als der Mars, fliegst du hinterher.


 
Du hast nicht ganz unrecht. Ich sag jetzt mal wie ich das verstanden habe:

Mann fliegt vom Mars los wenn die Erde hinter einem ist. Mann bremst ab das mann in den Orbit der Erde zurueckfaellt und das die Erde einen aufholt. Allerdings ist der neue Orbit in den mann sich dann begibt stark eppiliptisch woraus mann bei der Ankunft schneller ist als die Erde. Der Flug waere dann so geplant das die Erde einem kurz vor der Ankunft ueberholt, und mann dann sie wieder einholt da mann ja schneller als sie ist. Die Erde ueberholte uebrigens in dem Moment als sie noch ein bisschen schneller war. Also haetten wir quasi beide Recht weil ja, kurz vor der Landung holt mann dann noch selbst die Erde ein, aber vorher ueberholte einen die Erde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

Ich kenne das nur von meinem Physik Studium und da ist die Planung so, dass du schauen musst, wo die Erde ist, wenn sie einen bestimmten Punkt erreicht hast, musst du starten und fliegst dann los. Du siehst die Erde zwar noch hinter dir, aber da sie ja näher zur Sonne ist und du nicht einfach quer rüberfliegen kannst, fliegst du eben hinter ihr her, bis du sie eingeholt hast. Dabei ist es wichtig, dass du in einem bestimmten Winkel zur Erdbahn fliegst. fliegst du falsch, rauscht du an der Erde vorbei und ein Umkehren ist nur schwer möglich, wahrscheinlilch unmöglich, da du nicht genug Treibstoff hast. Du hast also mehr oder weniger nur den einen Versuch (ein paar Korrekturen gehen natürich, aber ein grober Fehler in den Berechnungen und das wars dann, z.B. wenn man statt mit metrischen Maßen mit Angelsächsische Maße arbeitet ).


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne das nur von meinem Pyhsik Studium und da ist die Planung so, dass du schauen musst, wo die Erde ist, wenn sie einen bestimmten Punkt erreicht hast, musst du starten und fliegst dann los. Du siehst die Erde zwar noch hinter dir, aber da sie ja näher zur Sonne ist und du nicht einfach quer rüberfliegen kannst, fliegst du eben hinter ihr her, bis du sie eingeholt hast.


 
So ist es, nur muss mann vom Mars starten (abbremsen) wenn die Erde hinter einem ist. Die Erde ueberholt einen irgendwann und mann selbst holt die Erde dann wenig spaeter ein. Das meinst du doch, oder?

Edit: Die Erde ueberholt einen natuerlich wenn mann noch ein paar millionen KM rechts von der Erde ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

Du bremst aber nicht ab, wieso auch, du brauchst allen Dampf, den du hast, denn du musst ja noch die Kurve von der Marsbahn zur Erdbahn fliegen, das ist nicht wenig.


----------



## thysol (12. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du bremst aber nicht ab, wieso auch, du brauchst allen Dampf, den du hast, denn du musst ja noch die Kurve von der Marsbahn zur Erdbahn fliegen, das ist nicht wenig.


 
Wenn mann noch mehr Gas gibt fliegt mann weiter ins aeussere Sonnensystem. Mann muss bremsen um zurueck zur Sonne zu fallen. Mann bremst ab um wieder naeher zur Sonne zu fallen, ergo naeher an die Erde.


----------



## Lexx (12. Juli 2011)

bevor der erste mensch/die erste menschinnen den marsboden betritt/betreten, 
werden zig-dutzende sonden, drohnen und hoffentlich auch humanoide roboter 
das weltall erkunden, kartographieren, be"wirtschaften" und - wenn überhaupt
notwendig - eine "menschliche" landung lange und in mehreren etappen vorbereiten..

öknonomischer, unbeschränkter, sicherer, sozial vertretbarer..

wenn es noch "länger" dauert, kann ich mir auch vorstellen, daß explizites, sprich
speziell entworfene "lebensformen" dafür sagen wir mal "aufgewendet" werden.

beginnt nun die ethische diskussion.. ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Wenn mann noch mehr Gas gibt fliegt mann weiter ins aeussere Sonnensystem. Mann muss bremsen um zurueck zur Sonne zu fallen. Mann bremst ab um wieder naeher zur Sonne zu fallen, ergo naeher an die Erde.


 
Du musst die Geschwindigkeit halten, da du die Erde ja einholen willst. Wirst du langsamer, schaffst du es nicht, dann verpasst du das Landefenster.


----------



## thysol (12. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst die Geschwindigkeit halten, da du die Erde ja einholen willst. Wirst du langsamer, schaffst du es nicht, dann verpasst du das Landefenster.


 
Du bremst ja erst ab um naeher an die Sonne zu kommen, diese beschleunigt dich aber gleichzeitig wieder. Daher ueberholt die Erde dich wo du noch langsamer bist und dann wirst du immer schneller und holst die Erde ein sobald du auf der gleichen Ebene bist wie die Erde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

Du beschleunigst automatisch, weil die einen engeren Radius anfliegen wirst, eben weil die Bahn der Erde dichter zur Sonne ist als der Mars und nur deshalb kannst du sie ja überhaupt einholen.


----------



## thysol (12. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du beschleunigst automatisch, weil die einen engeren Radius anfliegen wirst, eben weil die Bahn der Erde dichter zur Sonne ist als der Mars und nur deshalb kannst du sie ja überhaupt einholen.


 
Die Methode kann mann auch anwenden, in dem mann direkt zur Sonne beschleunigt, oder zumindest in eine aehnliche Richtung, allerdings ist sie Treibstoff verschwenderisch. Es ist effizienter abbzubremsen und sich dann von der Sonne wieder beschleunigen lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne das nur von meinem Physik Studium und da ist die Planung so, dass du schauen musst, wo die Erde ist, wenn sie einen bestimmten Punkt erreicht hast, musst du starten und fliegst dann los. Du siehst die Erde zwar noch hinter dir, aber da sie ja näher zur Sonne ist und du nicht einfach quer rüberfliegen kannst, fliegst du eben hinter ihr her, bis du sie eingeholt hast.



Effizienterweise legt man den Start so, dass man ~die kürzeste Strecke zum Erdorbit fliegt (natürlich leicht eliptisch, weil rechtwinklige Kurse extrem energieaufwendig wären  ) und diesen dann genau in dem Moment kreuzt, in dem die Erde vorbeikommt. Da holt niemand niemanden ein, das ist ein ganz klassischer Abfangkurs.
Hinterher-/Entgegenfliegen wäre genau die Energieverschwendung, die ich angesprochen habe und die scheinbar niemand mehr verfolgt (jedenfalls konnte ich nichts dazu finden). Afaik ist es aber, bei entsprechendem Energieaufwand, prinzipiell möglich, den Hinflug weit nach hinten zu verlegen, so das man eine deutlich größere Strecke zurücklegen (~dem Mars entgegenfliegen) muss, aber eben auch später dort ankommt. Dann kann man, mit einem ebenfalls größeren Energieverbrauch auch vorzeitig wieder aufbrechen und so der Erde "entgegen"fliegen. Man darf ja nicht vergessen, wie groß die Entfernung zum Mars auch im Vergleich zur Bewegung der Erde auf ihrer Bahn bereits ist. Selbst wenn man den optimalen Startzeitpunkt um volle 6 Monate verfehlt, ist die zurückzulegende Strecke "nur" dreimal so lang. Bei Verwendung von elektrischen Antrieben und kontinuierlicher Beschleunigung braucht man für eine dreimal solange Strecke aber nicht annähernd die dreifache Zeit, weil man das zusätzliche Stück mit einer umso höheren Geschwindigkeit zurücklegt.
Wie gesagt: Imho könnte der technische Aufwand einer derartigen Lösung sogar gleich aufwendig sein, weil man zwar wesentlich mehr beschleunigen und bremsen will, umgekehrt aber auch Vorräte für ~8-12 Monate weniger mitführen muss. Für eine wissenschaftliche Mission, die auf dem Mars arbeiten will, natürlich sinnlos (und deswegen nicht in der Diskussion), aber für eine politische Mission, bei der das Erreichen des Marses im Vordergrund steht und die Aufenthaltsdauer egal ist, erspart man sich einiges an Ärger mit der Crew einer zu langen Mission.


----------



## thysol (14. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Effizienterweise legt man den Start so, dass man ~die kürzeste Strecke zum Erdorbit fliegt (natürlich leicht eliptisch, weil rechtwinklige Kurse extrem energieaufwendig wären  ) und diesen dann genau in dem Moment kreuzt, in dem die Erde vorbeikommt. Da holt niemand niemanden ein, das ist ein ganz klassischer Abfangkurs.



Nicht nur leicht elliptisch, meistens sogar stark. Und doch, es wird eingeholt wenn mann das von oben betrachtet. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hinterher-/Entgegenfliegen wäre genau die Energieverschwendung, die ich angesprochen habe und die scheinbar niemand mehr verfolgt (jedenfalls konnte ich nichts dazu finden). Afaik ist es aber, bei entsprechendem Energieaufwand, prinzipiell möglich, den Hinflug weit nach hinten zu verlegen, so das man eine deutlich größere Strecke zurücklegen (~dem Mars entgegenfliegen) muss, aber eben auch später dort ankommt.



Mann fliegt fast immer hinterher/vorher, das nennt sich Von-Hohmann transfer oder so aehnlich. Entgegenfliegen ist unmoeglich weil wenn mann den Mars entgegenfliegt ist mann ja langsamer als der Mars, ergo faellt mann zurueck zur Sonne.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann kann man, mit einem ebenfalls größeren Energieverbrauch auch vorzeitig wieder aufbrechen und so der Erde "entgegen"fliegen. Man darf ja nicht vergessen, wie groß die Entfernung zum Mars auch im Vergleich zur Bewegung der Erde auf ihrer Bahn bereits ist. Selbst wenn man den optimalen Startzeitpunkt um volle 6 Monate verfehlt, ist die zurückzulegende Strecke "nur" dreimal so lang. Bei Verwendung von elektrischen Antrieben und kontinuierlicher Beschleunigung braucht man für eine dreimal solange Strecke aber nicht annähernd die dreifache Zeit, weil man das zusätzliche Stück mit einer umso höheren Geschwindigkeit zurücklegt.



Der Erde entgegnfliegen ist sogar moeglich da mann ja zurueck zur Sonne fallen moechte, aber von der Erde dem Mars entgegenfliegen ist so gut wie unmoeglich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Imho könnte der technische Aufwand einer derartigen Lösung sogar gleich aufwendig sein, weil man zwar wesentlich mehr beschleunigen und bremsen will, umgekehrt aber auch Vorräte für ~8-12 Monate weniger mitführen muss. Für eine wissenschaftliche Mission, die auf dem Mars arbeiten will, natürlich sinnlos (und deswegen nicht in der Diskussion), aber für eine politische Mission, bei der das Erreichen des Marses im Vordergrund steht und die Aufenthaltsdauer egal ist, erspart man sich einiges an Ärger mit der Crew einer zu langen Mission.


 
Dem stimme ich zu, dennoch wuerde mann wahrscheinlich beim Hinflug/Rueckflug einen Von-Hohmann Transfer vorziehen, natuerlich einen kuerzeren als den 6 Monate Flug.

BTW, hier habe ich was gefunden was meine Aussagen belegt, da quantenslipstream mir nicht glauben wollte das die Erde einen ueberholt bei einem Rueckflug vom Mars:

Flight to Mars: the Return Trip


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Nicht nur leicht elliptisch, meistens sogar stark. Und doch, es wird eingeholt wenn mann das von oben betrachtet.
> 
> Mann fliegt fast immer hinterher/vorher, das nennt sich Von-Hohmann transfer oder so aehnlich.


 
****, da hatte ich jetzt in den Diagrammen irgendwie Erdorbit und um-Erd-Orbit durcheinandergeworfen und mit einer Erweiterung des letzteren gerechnet, die dann in einem um-Mars-Orbit endet. Letztere Bahn wäre in der Tat wenig elliptisch, da sie nicht um die Sonne kreist.

Sogesehen macht auch meine Zeit/Entfernungsrechnung keinen Sinn mehr, weil die den 6 Monaten zugrunde liegende Rechnung fast schon den Worst-Case in Sachen Entfernung ausmacht.


----------



## thysol (14. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ****, da hatte ich jetzt in den Diagrammen irgendwie Erdorbit und um-Erd-Orbit durcheinandergeworfen und mit einer Erweiterung des letzteren gerechnet, die dann in einem um-Mars-Orbit endet. Letztere Bahn wäre in der Tat wenig elliptisch, da sie nicht um die Sonne kreist.
> 
> Sogesehen macht auch meine Zeit/Entfernungsrechnung keinen Sinn mehr, weil die den 6 Monaten zugrunde liegende Rechnung fast schon den Worst-Case in Sachen Entfernung ausmacht.


 
Hier habe ich noch was gefunden wo der Von-Hohmann transfer wirklich sehr gut dargestellt ist:

Human Mission to Mars

Der hinflug ist zwar mit einem Beiflug an die Venus aber der Rueckflug ist genau nach meinen Vorstellungen.


----------



## Niza (14. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube das wir das nie schaffen werden
Alleine der weg dahin dauert schon zu lang


----------



## jobo (14. Juli 2011)

Ich denke das dies erst in50 Jahren möglich sein wir. Der Aufwand ist enorm und er MArs viel wieter weg als der Mond.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. Juli 2011)

[x] 2030-2039

Ich denke dann ist es soweit! Aus verschiedenen Gründen. Eine Art Konsortium aus Chinesen, Russen, Europäern und Japanern wird mit den Amerikanern, die sich bis dahin wohl wirtschaftlich erhohlt haben werden ein Raumschiff starten. Es wird vermutlich in einem sehr hohen Erdorbit zusammengebaut, mit konventionellem Antrieb beschleunigt und dann mittels Atomreaktor auf Ionenantrieb gehen. Das gibts schon in Klein und funktioniert. Auf dem Mars wird dann wieder mit dem dort gefundenen Wasser neuer Treibstoff generiert und die Mühle oder das Landemodul für den Rückflug getankt. 

So ähnlich träume ich mir das zusammen!
MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## COM48 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich denke schon, dass es noch einiges an Zeit brauchen wird, aber da das entwicklungstempo neuer Technologie momentan ja sehr hoch ist, halte ich 2040-2049 für realistisch.


----------



## sfc (31. Juli 2011)

Vor ein paar Jahren hätte ich auf 2030 getippt. Da aber sowohl Europa als auch die USA pleite sind, Russland noch nie viel Geld hatte und die Chinesen noch viel nachzuholen haben, wird sich das bestimmt bis 2050 oder länger hinziehen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (31. Juli 2011)

Nie ... wir werden hier auf der Erde noch solche Probs. bekommen (was ja jetzt schon los geht , Wirtschaft und Umwelt) das der Gedanke "wow auf dem Mars einen Fuß setzen" bald in die Abstrusität gewandert ist .


----------



## m-o-m-o (31. Juli 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass eine Marsmission spätestens dann interessant wird, wenn die Ressoucen knapp werden. Bis dahin müssten KI und Robotik schon so weit fortgeschritten sein, dass wir mithilfe von Robotern Minen o. Ä. auf Mond und Mars errichten könnten. Das wird aber nicht vor 2070 passieren denke ich.

@thysol: Abbremsen ist eine eher suboptimale Idee, siehe 1. newtonsches Axiom


----------



## thysol (31. Juli 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> @thysol: Abbremsen ist eine eher suboptimale Idee, siehe 1. newtonsches Axiom


 
Was hat denn jetzt Newton's Gesetz damit zutun? Wenn mann abbremst faellt mann zurueck zur Sonne, genau das was mann will. Wenn mann noch mehr Gas in richtung Sonne gibt um zurueckzukehren musste mann diese gigantische Geschwindikgeit wieder abbremsen wenn mann die Erde erreicht. Ich habe das jetzt aber auch schon mehrmals verlinkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Öhm.. Newtonsche Gravitationsgesetze?


----------



## m-o-m-o (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber zum Abbremsen braucht man auch Energie. Oder soll das effizienter sein als andere Methoden?


----------



## DarthLAX (31. Juli 2011)

lolz

warum immer viele meinen das raumfahrt so "rausgeschmissenes" geld ist....sorry aber:

dann schmeißt bitte euren satelitten-receiver raus (falls ihr einen habt) denn DAS ist auch raumfahrt und das ist nur ein bespiel der nützlichen dinge die aus dem all kommen 

so, wann fliegen "wir" zum mars?

also "wir" schon gleich 3x net (wir die wir hier so im schnitt wohl um die 18 rum sind), wir sind dann wenn des passiert schon viel zu alt für sowas (d.h. die werden wohl leute nehmen so jetzt so um den dreh rum gebohren wurden), wenn es denn, wie ich mir vorstelle so 2030 rum soweit sein wird 

mfg LAX
ps: könnte mir schon vorstellen zum mars zu "fahren"....das währe nen abentheuer das mir gefallen würde


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2011)

Hier hat noch niemand die Ansicht vertreten, dass Raumfahrt allgemein rausgeschmissenes Geld ist - nur die bemannte und insbesondere die interplanetare bemannte Raumfahrt wurde kritisiert.

*keinen Satellitenreciever habe*


----------



## DarthLAX (1. August 2011)

des meinte ich ja  - alles andere ist net wirklich raumfahrt (denn das ziel all dieser anderen sachen war und ist es ja, sicher zu stellen, das der mensch irgendwann da raum kommt, ich meine solche dinge wie "Sputnik" und "Skylab" waren alles dinge, die den mondflug vorbereitet haben - und was jetzt kommt sollte eigentlich drauf raus laufen, irgendwann mal weiter über den eigenen tellerrand raus zu fliegen 

mfg LAX


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Skylab war aber erst in den 70ern im Orbit, also nach der Mondlandung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2011)

Genaugenommen war es wortwörtlich ein Abfallprodukt des Apolloprogramms...

Und Sputnik hat auch keine Mondlandung vorbereitet. Sputnik hat klar gemacht, zu welchen überlegenen Leistungen sowjetische Interkontinentalraketen fähig sind. Was folgte, war ebenfalls 50% Militärtechnik und 50% Propaganda.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Sputnik hat auch keine Mondlandung vorbereitet. Sputnik hat klar gemacht, zu welchen überlegenen Leistungen sowjetische Interkontinentalraketen fähig sind. Was folgte, war ebenfalls 50% Militärtechnik und 50% Propaganda.


 
Mit Sputnik wollten die Russen nur beweisen, zu was sie technisch in der Lage sind, nämlich eine Rakete bauen, die soviel Schub entwickeln kann, dass man damit ein Objekt sehr weit transportieren kann (wohin war erst mal egal).


----------



## DarthLAX (3. August 2011)

ja, aber:

die amis haben das programm dazu sicher aus spioniert (zumindest kamen sie sicher später an die ergebnisse des ganzen ran)
und die daten haben sie sichern net sinnlos rumliegen lassen

naja was gab es denn da noch....gagarin als erster im all, laika - die hündin die die russen da rauf geschossen haben....sicher alles dinge über die die amis, nachdem sie passiert waren in erfahrung gebracht haben, was sie konnten 

skylab....ok, stimmt, hatte falsche daten im kopf 

mfg LAX
ps: trotzdem sollte IMHO die raumfahrt dazu dienen, den menschen ins All zu kriegen


----------



## python7960 (3. August 2011)

Im betandwin gibt es eine wette.
Welches Ereignis passiert zu erst 
Deutschland wird Weltmeister in Fussball oder Mensch betritt den
Mars.


----------



## meratheus (10. August 2011)

Zu dem Titel.

Wir werden es definitiv nicht mehr erleben.

Aus finanzieller und medizinischer Sicht wird es wohl eher ein Traum bleiben.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. September 2011)

Ich würd sagen in 30 oder 40 Jahren vielleicht, ich glaube eher das die menschen eine Weltraumstation bauen die so gross ist das sie mehrere 10000 Menschen als Wohnplatz genutzt wird. Erst dann wird ein Anfng der Besiedlungdes Marses vielleicht möglich sein damit mein ich das dann begonnen wird den Mars auf die Besiedlung vorzubereiten. Aber ich glaube wirklich eher an eine grosse Raumstation als an die Besiedlung des Marses. Die Gliese-Planeten wären da deutlich einfacher wahrscheinlich doch es muss noch eine möglichkeit gefunden werden schneller als das licht zu sein, den die Giese Planeten sind 20 Lichtjahre Entfernt von der Erde, was der Mensch auch Aushält.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (1. Oktober 2011)

2020-2029.

ich glaub ganz, ganz feste dran.
aber ich glaube, dass es der russe oder chinese sein, der als erstes aufm mars landen wird.


----------



## thysol (2. Oktober 2011)

bravo-two-zero schrieb:


> aber ich glaube, dass es der russe oder chinese sein, der als erstes aufm mars landen wird.


 
Russe? Warum denn die Russen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

Die Russen haben kein Geld.
Die Chinesen wollen ihre eigenen Raumstation bauen, weil sie an der ISS nicht beteiligt sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2011)

Umgekehrt: Die Chinesen sind nicht an der ISS beteiligt, weil sie ihre eigene Raumstation bauen wollen. So wie es in Europa )(und bei der NASA und den Russen sowieso) finanziell aussieht, wäre eine weitere Nation mit Geld sicherlich willkommen.



thysol schrieb:


> Russe? Warum denn die Russen?


 
Weil sie die mit Abstand erfolgreichste Nation in der Rubrik "bemannte Raumfahrt" sind? 
Und in den letzten 10 Jahren hat Russland auch wieder angefangen, einiges in die alten Sowjet-Vorzeigeprojekte zumindest des Militärs zu investieren. Das mit steigendem Nationalstolz auch die Raumfahrt wieder mehr Aufmerksamkeit gewinnt, ist nicht auszuschließen.
(wobei ich, ähnlich wie quanti, keine Möglichkeit sehe, wie Russland innerhalb dieser Hälfte des Jahrhunderts an das nötige Geld kommen könnte)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt: Die Chinesen sind nicht an der ISS beteiligt, weil sie ihre eigene Raumstation bauen wollen. So wie es in Europa )(und bei der NASA und den Russen sowieso) finanziell aussieht, wäre eine weitere Nation mit Geld sicherlich willkommen.


 
Die Chinesen hatte man nicht ins Boot geholt, weil man Angst vor Know How Diebstahl hatte.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (3. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Chinesen hatte man nicht ins Boot geholt, weil man Angst vor Know How Diebstahl hatte.



muahaha. :> konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

bravo-two-zero schrieb:


> muahaha. :> konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen.


 
Jop, das ist die offizielle Erklärung.


----------



## Charlie Harper (3. Oktober 2011)

Naja also sicher nicht vor dem Jahr 2030. Zwar haben mittlerweile auch China, Japan, Indien usw. eigene Raumfahrtprogramme und entwickeln sich fleißig weiter, aber ne Landung auf dem Mars ist doch noch mal ein anderes Kaliber als eine Mondlandung. 

Man braucht ja erst mal ein passendes Raumschiff. Außerdem müssen die Astronauten dann ja auch eine Weile auf dem Mars leben, was bedeutet dass man noch mehr Ladung mitnehmen muss. Wasser, Sauerstoff, Treibstoff für den Rückflug, Nahrungsmittel, Unterkünfte, usw. 

Ich peile also mal den Zeitraum von 2040 bis 2050 an. Bis dahin dürfte es möglich sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> ... was bedeutet dass man noch mehr Ladung mitnehmen muss. Wasser, Sauerstoff, Treibstoff für den Rückflug, Nahrungsmittel, Unterkünfte, usw.


 
Nicht unbedingt. Wohnräume, Nahrungsmittel, Energiezellen und alles andere könnte man vorschicken, mit Raumsonden, die dann mit dem Zeug auf den Mars landen.
Natürlich ist es wichtig, dass die alle an einem Ort landen und nicht auf dem Planeten verstreut.


----------



## Memphys (3. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Naja also sicher nicht vor dem Jahr 2030. Zwar haben mittlerweile auch China, Japan, Indien usw. eigene Raumfahrtprogramme und entwickeln sich fleißig weiter, aber ne Landung auf dem Mars ist doch noch mal ein anderes Kaliber als eine Mondlandung.
> 
> Man braucht ja erst mal ein passendes Raumschiff. Außerdem müssen die Astronauten dann ja auch eine Weile auf dem Mars leben, was bedeutet dass man noch mehr Ladung mitnehmen muss. Wasser, Sauerstoff, Treibstoff für den Rückflug, Nahrungsmittel, Unterkünfte, usw.
> 
> Ich peile also mal den Zeitraum von 2040 bis 2050 an. Bis dahin dürfte es möglich sein.


 
Ich denke das wird nicht ohne vorgeschickte "Lunchpakete" mit Treibstoff, Nahrung und Wasser ablaufen, es wäre einfach zu groß für ein Raumschiff (oder mehrere Raketen gleichzeitig, eine bemannte, der Rest unbemannt). Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht vor 2050, eher 2060-2070.


----------

